
This is what Apple’s differential privacy means for iOS 10 - walterbell
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/17/11957782/apple-differential-privacy-ios-10-wwdc-2016
======
brudgers
The linked article with a good explanation of differential privacy:
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/06/what-is-
diff...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/06/what-is-differential-
privacy.html)

